# pianinho // fazer por menos



## altita

Preciso de ajuda com essa palavra/expressão. aqui as frases:

1. Eu vou resistir sim, eu vou ficar bem do _*pianinho*_ quando ela entrar.
 
2.  Mas nessa história não _*vou fazer por menos*_.


----------



## andre luis

Ficar pianinho é ficar quieto.
"Não vou fazer por menos" significa fazer merecer.


----------



## Mangato

ficar pianinho = permanecer quieto y callado?

Nao vou fazer por menos:  Interpreto distintos significados según el contexto 
1-  No lo voy hacer por menos (dinero)  por ejemplo en la negociación de un precio

2-  Fazer por menos =  hacer de menos  (ignorar a una persona de forma deliberada y descortés, negarle importancia, )  No  sé si esto significado se corresponde. Me pueden ayudar?


----------



## Carfer

Quando ao seu segundo significado, creio que não, Mangato. O primeiro sim, está correctissimo. De repente, sem pensar muito, parece-me que expressões como 'hacer de menos', 'echar de menos' e semelhantes não têm correspondência literal em português.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Quando ao seu segundo significado, creio que não, Mangato. O primeiro sim, está correctissimo. De repente, sem pensar muito, parece-me que expressões como 'hacer de menos', 'echar de menos' e semelhantes não têm correspondência literal em português.


 
Obrigado Carfer.


----------



## Sophie_C

"Fazer por menos" é uma expressão bastante comúm mas muito difícil de explicar. 

_A equipa era muito criticada pelos seus resultados mas, este ano, não fizeram por menos e levaram a taça.

O professor não fez por menos e expulsou todos os alunos da sala.





_


----------



## Mangato

Entonces algo así como no conformarse con menos, o no darse por satisfecho

_*No se conformaron con menos y ganaron la copa*_
*El profesor no se dio por satisfecho y expulsó a todos los alumnos.*


----------



## olivinha

E o que acham de "no cortarse un pelo" como expressão correspondente a "não fazer por menos"?
Traduzindo o exemplo da Sophie:
_O professor não fez por menos e expulsou todos os alunos da sala._
_El maestro no se cortó un pelo y echó todos los alumnos del aula._


----------



## Sophie_C

olivinha said:


> E o que acham de "no cortarse un pelo" como expressão correspondente a "não fazer por menos"?
> Traduzindo o exemplo da Sophie:
> _O professor não fez por menos e expulsou todos os alunos da sala._
> _El maestro no se cortó un pelo y echó todos los alumnos del aula._



Sim, Olivinha! Pelo menos tenho visto essa expressão ser utilizada nos mesmos contextos que "não fazer por menos". Mas esperemos por opiniões de nativos.

Mas Mangato também tem razão. As suas interpretações também estão correctas.


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> E o que acham de "no cortarse un pelo" como expressão correspondente a "não fazer por menos"?
> Traduzindo o exemplo da Sophie:
> _O professor não fez por menos e expulsou todos os alunos da sala._
> _El maestro no se cortó un pelo y echó todos los alumnos del aula._


 


Sophie_C said:


> Sim, Olivinha! Pelo menos tenho visto essa expressão ser utilizada nos mesmos contextos que "não fazer por menos". Mas esperemos por opiniões de nativos.
> 
> Mas Mangato também tem razão. As suas interpretações também estão correctas.


A verdade nunca escutei issa exprassão , talvez seja espanhola , mas acho que *Mangato* acertou no alvo com a sua traducão.
Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Entonces algo así como no conformarse con menos, o no darse por satisfecho
> 
> _*No se conformaron con menos y ganaron la copa*_
> *El profesor no se dio por satisfecho y expulsó a todos los alumnos.*



Acho que o sentido é este mesmo. Parabéns Magato !

No caso de ficar pianinho também concordo com a explicação. Ficar bem quieto. Acho que esta expressão veio do italiano: piano, piano (mas, não sei nada de italiano e isso é só um palpite...)


----------



## Mangato

Oi galera, vou ficar bermelho com tanto parabém

Respeito ao que disse Olivinha, gostaria de fazer um pequeno esclarecimento 
*No cortarse un pelo* significa actuar com descaro, sem complexos, sem vergonha com ousadia, inclusive com desfaçatez.

1 No caso do professor, não utilizaría a espressão porque ele expulsa aos almnos usando, ou abusando, da sua autoridade. Um menino não fica comforme e "_sin cortarse um pelo_" protesta ao professor a expulsão injusta.

2 Na final enfróntan-se duas equipes no jogo, e uma é teóricamente muito superior, mas a outra "sin cortarse un pelo" gaña a taça.

Espero que estos exemplos possam ajudar.

Boas noites amigas / amigos

MG


----------



## WAMORZINHO

altita said:


> Preciso de ajuda com essa palavra/expressão. aqui as frases:
> 
> 1. Eu vou resistir sim, eu vou ficar bem do _*pianinho*_ quando ela entrar.
> 
> 2. Mas nessa história não _*vou fazer por menos*_.


 
Se não me engano, não dizemos do pianinho, e sim:
Vou ficar bem pianinho quando ela entrar.

o que quer dizer que vou ficar "_na minha_" quieto quando ela entrar.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WAMORZINHO said:


> Se não me engano, não dizemos do pianinho, e sim:
> Vou ficar bem pianinho quando ela entrar.
> 
> o que quer dizer que vou ficar "_na minha_" quieto quando ela entrar.



Nossa.... nem tinha reparado nesse "do" antes de pianinho. Acho que minha visão me traiu...


----------



## Vanda

Só que eu vou entornar o caldo  pra dizer que existe esse uso, sim, na fala coloquial. 'Eu vou ficar é bem da quietinha/ bem do pianinho/ e outras _cositas más._ Só não me perguntem por que ou onde.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Não sabia do uso do pianinho, da quetinha.
Uso sem a preposição *de*
Vou ficar pianinho.

Vanda, só por curiosidade, e desculpe a ignorância, mas _fala coloquial_ é redundante?
Resolvi te perguntar pois como li em seu perfil que é professora, imagino que goste de esclarecer dúvidas.

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

É, parece redundante, mas é dito assim mesmo. Veja alguns sites respeitáveis sobre língua. Fala coloquial. No falar coloquial do Rio. 
Na fala coloquial.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Onde eu trabalho não tenho acesso a esses sites, mas quando chegar em casa vejo isso.
Obrigada por esclarecer isso!


----------



## altita

a vanda tá certa. o cara que fala a frase é um "favelado". obrigada pela ayuda de todos!

ups! pela ajuda!


----------



## coolbrowne

WAMORZINHO said:


> desculpe a ignorância, mas _fala coloquial_ é redundante?


*WAMORZINHO*, Nao há o que desculpar, aqui é o lugar das perguntas .

E até leva uma certa lógica porque _colóquio_ pode ser uma outra palavra para _conversa_, que lembra _fala_. Acontece que o adjetivo _coloquial_ aqui é uma expressao idiomática que indica _uso comum_, ou _diário_, ao contrário, digamos, de uso literário ou específico de um certo grupo (jargão). Levando em conta que _fala_ indica "modo/maneira de expressão oral", _fala coloquial_ vem a ser um jeito bem mais simples de dizer
modo de expressão oral comum (quotidiano)​Assim se vê que não é redundante, pois _fala_ e _coloquial_ desempenham funções diferentes.

Tudo de bom


----------

